# Marty's 2011 Images and Stuff



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The start of the runs at Richard Snyder's...

Mitch's Mogul










My RDC's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Richards RR has mutured very nicly.
So has all the gray heads who visited.










Very relaxing and lots of live steamers.


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures Stan. We couldn"t make it this year so please keep them coming.....


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By B.A. on 23 Sep 2011 06:45 AM 
Thanks for posting the pictures Stan. We couldn"t make it this year so please keep them coming..... Same here...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

steam bay is HOT



















Don is hoping JJ does not spend all weekend in the shop


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics, Marty! Thanks for posting them. 

best, 
TJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Stan and Marty!! Thanks for posting for us "shut-ins" here in Southern Cal.

Marty.......Did anyone bring a 1" scale car or engine to try out the "new" subdivision of the North Table Creek GRR?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Someone forgot to pack the roof to my battery car so I moved the Whole thing to a cattle car. I broke the wire to the speaker and Don was Watching me solder it back on. It is just as much fun to wander between the talk groups as it is to run trains. The pictures that Marty Posted of his steam track do not do it justice. You have to see it in person. It is fantastic. The live steamers are like Pigs in Poop. They are so excited . They are really having a good time.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I think they are having so much fun they forgot!  From the few pictures posted it looks like quite a few people showed up. How many years has this gone on now? 
Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got home from the banquet 9:20, folks still running. 
shop is still lite up and I'm going to bed. 
Sat are nonestop folks coming ,going, eating, buying, Rene Kidman said they was very tired, lots of sales, Stan C sold most of his stuff, I sold most of mine.Andre' did good.
Almost 60 at the banquet, plus one from Japan.
photos tomorrow. 
I'm tired.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Teriffic weekend underway. Weather perfect. Much fun being had by all.

Hope you enjoy photo album from Friday day 1. Link is to Picassa album.
Please copy and paste into browser

Regards

Jerry

https://picasaweb.google.com/112...-sqQNQ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Jerry! Thank you for posting. Looks like beautiful weather back there.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry...Fantastic photos. Chris's stuff looks WAY GUD as they say.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Day 2 Saturday.

Picassa album for your pleasure and enjoyment

Please copy and paste link into browser

https://picasaweb.google.com/112...C2lwE#

Tired, burned out, to bed. Regards to all

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the effort Jerry! Great pix! 

Greg


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure wish we could be there.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic pics!! Thanks for posting them. The new live steam track looks awesome!!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

A beautiful Sunday morning.

Please find attached a short album of the teriffic banquet. So much thanks to Carrie, Marty, the ladies who made this event go so well and welcoming.

Please copy and paste link into browser

https://picasaweb.google.com/112...oyG6gE


Time to to run trains! Last chance!

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK one more while I eat my grainola

Group photos in small album

Please copy link and past into browser

https://picasaweb.google.com/112...XZkgE#

Can't remember the code for pic insertion or would have done it here......

Jerry


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's for all of the photo.. there great.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Would someone please post a 1000 pixel wide version of the MLS group shot. Google really cuts off too much detail on picasaweb.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Mike-

I upped the resolution on the photos. Let me know if that is better

Jerry

https://picasaweb.google.com/112...sXZkgE


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics. Looks like all having a great time. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Naptowneng on 25 Sep 2011 03:52 PM 
Mike-

I upped the resolution on the photos. Let me know if that is better

Jerry

https://picasaweb.google.com/112...sXZkgE

Nope....Google/Picasa is strangling the resolution to save bandwidth.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Mike-

PM me with your email address and I will email you the original file

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

A fine weekend of trains and friends.

Please find my album from Sunday Day 3 at Marty's 2011

Copy and paste into browser address window

https://picasaweb.google.com/112...28ufXg

It was a great deal of fun. Hope you enjoy the photographs

Jerry


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos, Jerry. Thanks for posting them. 

Michael


----------

